

IRS Wasn't Fond of Open Source Either - azernik
http://programming.oreilly.com/2013/06/irs-wasnt-fond-of-open-source-either.html

======
azernik
Or a lot of other groups [1], but I thought this was the most relevant to HN

[1] www.nytimes.com/2013/06/25/us/politics/documents-show-liberals-in-irs-
dragnet.html

